# What are your thoughts on SLIMFAST



## Nitewolf (Nov 9, 2001)

I am not looking for dissing, so I have an honest question.

I am asking if anyone here has used slimfast to lose weight. Reason I ask is that I started to use it about 1 1/2 months ago and I am getting amazing results with it. Soon I am hoping to get off of it and just do it with exercise *I work out about 3 times a week right now, about 20 minutes each*..

Anyone else here have any results with it?


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Nov 9, 2001)

If it works for you.......

However it does not teach you how to eat healthy.

Never used it personally but I have family who have.  Unfortunately, they put the weight right back on when they stopped using it.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 9, 2001)

As far as I remember Slimfast drinks are loaded in sugar. If you're loooking for a meal replacement drink (MRP) there are products that are much healthier than Slimfast.

Of course you will get results for the simple reason that you probably reduced your calories by replacing your food with a shake.

Also, you cannot make up for your diet by working out. Diet is the key to your physique, training is around 25%, diet is around 75% of the equation.

There are several problems with using the "Slimfast diet":

1.) What happens once you've lost the weight? Are you going to continue to drink shakes?

2.) How long can the average person drink 2 two shakes per day in place of food? Within a short time you will tire of this and start eating again.

3.) Let's say that you lose all of the weight, now you want to start eating real food again. Do you know what to eat and how much so that you can maintain your current weight?

4.) It promotes "yo-yo" dieting. Your "diet" needs to be a life long thing. The way that you eat must be in a manner that is healthy, satisfying and something that you can do forever.

My conclusion, get your self on a healthy diet eating the proper amount of calories so that you can lose approximately one pound per week (maximum).

We can help you with your diet if you need it.


----------



## Nitewolf (Nov 9, 2001)

> Of course you will get results for the simple reason that you probably reduced your calories by replacing your food with a shake



Yes, but for me I have also cut down on eating junk food. I still eat it..just not in the quantities I used to. And also I try to buy healthy snacks now. At my work they sell healthy snacks and I have been eating that...and also fresh fruits...




> 1.) What happens once you've lost the weight? Are you going to continue to drink shakes?
> 
> 2.) How long can the average person drink 2 two shakes per day in place of food? Within a short time you will tire of this and start eating again.
> 
> ...



Yes and No...I am currently taking them for breakfast and lunch and eating of course veggies during the day (carrots, celery and such).. I was never one for breakfast. I cannot seem to get the thought of eating into my brain. I also at times find that I cannot put anything heavy like cereal into my stomach.

I eat at work for lunch and what I usualy do is what I made for supper the night before is what my lunch the next day is. 

My biggest problem is that when I was 23 I weighed in at 155 and was in great shape.. When I was 30 I topped at 235....I am only 5 feet 6 inches tall.  

I was able to bring myself down to around 200 with some work..But with the slimfast I am around 180 now and I am hoping to get to around 160. But I also know the right foods to buy. My partner eats healthy so since I am the cook I eat it also. But after taking over 2 years to lose 35 pounds I wanted something like a boost to help me.

And the good thing that has happened with my weight loss is that I look at myself different. Before, everytime I started to work out I was like....why bother. I am fat..but now, I have ppl telling me they cannot get over the weight loss. SO that makes me went to work out more...I now work out 3 times a week atleast 20 minutes each.. and am now doing about 35 situps per day. (am looking to get to about 100 per day). 

But yes I understand your concern with the yo-yo effect with dieting. That is also a worry for me. Once I am down to a reasonable weight I will be cutting down the shakes to 1 only...for breakfast since I can stomach a drink...but for lunch I have a healthy one. 

And of course I know for a fact that if I cut down on my coke or pepsi drinking I would be lossing it even faster (bad habit that I have tried to kick so many times its like a smoker). 

Once thing I am also bad for is Calorie intake tracking. I hate having to count my calories. I know I should. 

But I think that is the reason I am here too...to get advise and help...always harder when you do it on your own..


----------



## Arnold (Nov 9, 2001)

If you're eating a lot of fruit and drinking "regular" coke, that is a lot of extra sugar that you should cut out.


----------



## Slim Jim (Nov 9, 2001)

I was a heavy pop drinker and mannaged to stop it by always haveing water near, lots and lots of water. 

Yes like smoking it takes time to kick that pop habbit. 

Good luck, it sounds like your doing great so far.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 9, 2001)

Yes, water is great!

also, try switching to diet coke. it's hard at first, but after a week or two you will never want regular coke again!  (or pepsi)


----------



## Charger (Nov 9, 2001)

Nitewolf, are you lifting?  I cannot stress this enough, sounds to me you are ready to move on to the next level!!! Prince is right diet is the biggest part of total fitness but, lifting for me gave me the insentive to keep pushing the limits.
If you like compliments about your weight lose you'll love the looks you get from lifting. It takes alot of time but is worth it.
SlimFast is what caught my eye here. I can remember several years ago I tried this and lost weight. This gave me insentive to run, which got me in better shape. Then I tried lifting to tone up. One of the best choices of my life.


----------



## Nitewolf (Nov 13, 2001)

Thanks for the feedback folks..

Yep I also drink water during the day...not enough yet. I don't like water...to plain tasting. The pop has always been a bad thing with me. But I am hoping to cut it good within a month. Not cold turkey, but maybe having one every now and then when I have a rum and coke.

I keep forgetting that fruit as sugar....I was good though today I also got a salad with fat free dressing. 

Charger, yes I also lift. I currently workout upper body 3 times a week for about 20 minutes. I usually do 5 sets of 2 different upper body exercises using 20 lbs weights on each arm. And of course bench press...3 sets of 15 using 100 lbs to start.


I have even noticed the difference in my arms already. 

Soon I hope to me popping out of my shirt...yeah right...but I still got a gut to get rid of..I bought myself a scale this weekend and since the last time I weighed myself at 210. Now I am at 197 and going down....slowly..


----------



## pixie (Nov 13, 2001)

good work! Just take one day at a time and don't get discouraged if the weight is not coming off as quick as you want. Gradual weight loss is much healthier and easier to maintain. You are on the right track with lifting and trying to make your diet healthier.


----------



## will7013 (Dec 18, 2001)

too much sugar


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 20, 2001)

i'd rather drink beer,then a slim fast.pppuuuuukkkkeeeee. sorry its just my opinion


----------



## dojdave11 (Dec 21, 2001)

Not good at all.


----------



## ossiferdawkins (Dec 22, 2001)

I have used slim-fast and also the store brand of slimfast. I had lost some weight with the products. I have gotten better results from Spirutein. I like it because unlike slimfast it is lower in carbs and is thicker. Much more of a meal. Love the cookies and cream spirutein shakes. 
I have found the BEST way to loose weight though is to eat more responsibly. Yes, trade A meal out with a mrp shake but eat a responsible meal for the others. Just eat more fruits and veggies. Use meat as a side dish or flavoring rather than the main course. Use veggies as the main course of the meal. Never starve yourself. Dont feel bad about falling off of the wagon once in a while. 
Stay safe


----------



## Pemburu (Dec 22, 2001)

If I get serious about dropping weight, I cut sugar out totally.  I looked at the ingredients in SlimFast and that was enough for me to leave it in the store.  A multi vitamin and some whey is going to get you healthier than one of those things. IMHO   OCICBW
jc


----------



## orphro13 (Dec 26, 2001)

I think they are a great meal replacement.  I used them for a while but i didn't drop much weight at all.  And if you drink alot of them they give you the runs.


----------



## mustangman (Jan 2, 2002)

*mixed*

I have trouble limiting myself to just a slimfast shake. not enough bulk there to satisfy my hunger.


----------



## gopro (Jan 3, 2002)

Personally I think it is crap. Too much sugar and not enough protein. MRPs are far superior for muscle gain and weight loss!


----------



## Biggerisbetter (Jan 8, 2002)

*Ok, this is long, but...*

One of the problems w/ Slimfast is the type of weight that you lose.  It's all about body mechanics.

When you lose weight on the Slim fast plan, it is just that - weight.  You are not losing just fat, per se.  You will initially dump water weight, then some (SOME) fat, then muscle.  The loss of water weight lasted probably around 7 days or so.  At the same time, your body was tapping into your fat stores for energy.  At some point, your body will sense that you are in a famine situation and preserve fat; your metabolism will slow proportionately slowing fat loss even more.  Since you are exercising while slim-fasting, your body will use up consumed carbs first for energy, then will turn to lean tissue (muscle mass) for energy.  Since lean tissue weighs more than fat, the weight-loss continues to 'look good' as your body shrinks.  Problem is, your muscles will have zero shape, metabolism will suck, and an underlying layer of fat will make you look soft and squishy.  The reasons people plump back up after a Slim-Fast diet are many, among them being lack of dietary knowledge and reverse body mechanics.

Reverse body mechanics is the opposite of what I put above:  once your body senses that the famine is over and food is plentiful, it will restore some lost muscle tissue AND store more fat for the next famine....just in case.

To lose weight properly, diet, exercise, and supplementation must work in concert.  You must eat more frequently - 5 to 7 times a day - and eat proper meals.  Smaller portions of better foods.  Limit intake of refined carbs (sugar, white flour and rice).  More veggies.  Healthy protein (white fish, lean chicken & beef, egg whites, and whey).  Exercise at an optimal time for weight loss and maximize the opportunity for your body to create lean tissue (which burns more calories) by eating about 1g of protein per lb of lean body weight and weight training.  Use a good multivitamin and an ephedrine-free fat loss catalyst to round out your program.

All the parts need to be in place to prevent the post-weightloss ballooning.

A similar trap to fall into would be the Subway ("He's Henry, Clay Henry") weight loss plan where you eat a 6 inch sub for lunch and a 12 inch veggie sandwich for dinner.  I've read Jared's weight loss plan...he dropped his caloric intake down to around 1200 calories - way below a normal person's base metabolic rate - and basically starved himself into being slim.  One of the greatest lies on television was, "lookin' buff, Jared" .  If he took his shirt off, television audiences everywhere would puke at the sight of his scrawny frame with skin on his formerly fat midsection that he would have to tuck into his shorts.  Buff my backside...

Anyway, sorry to make this so long, but I hope it will make you think twice about continuing with what I would consider a fad diet that would be impossible to maintain long term.

Biggerisbetter


----------

